# Plan for 2022



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

I am starting on my spraying journey this season along with PGR. I have been reading tons of posts and information to try and figure out my plans. If anyone can provide any answers below and any feedback on my plans I would greatly appreciate it.

I have 23.6k of grass which is a mix of 13.6k of bermuda (builder installed in 2018 believe it is 419) and 10k of Zorro Zoysia.

*Pre-emergent*
Barricade 4FL Pre-Emergent Herbicide (Prodiamine) 0.28 oz per 1000 sqft - 3 applications (Feb, May and Sept/Oct)

*Fungicides*

Propiconazole 14.3 Fungicide 3 oz per 1000 sqft - 4 apps on Zoysia (April, June, August, October) and 2 apps on Bermuda (June and August)

Scotts DiseaseEx granular - Buy a bunch of bags every year when they are being cleared out at low prices. Preventative rate 2 lbs per 1000 based on conditions.

*PGR*
T-Nex 0.25 oz per 1000 sqft start ~4/23 and use GDD for further applications across the entire lawn. I have SouthernAG Chilated liquid Iron. Can I mix that with PGR?

*Insecticides*

Imidacloprid 0.46 per 1000 sqft for grubs but I haven't figured out when to apply and how often. Have had an issues with grubs the past few years in the Zoysia

Bifen IT 0.5 oz per 1000 sq ft for Army Worms, Ants, Ticks etc. How often do I apply Bifen as well?

Fertilizers I usually just grab bags of 30-0-x from the box stores or SiteOne/Ewing to throw down for the bermuda. I put very limited amount down on the Zoysia every year.

Other Supplements
Lesco CarbonPro, Regal CarbonX, HumicDG...I've put some Humic DG down in the past and it seemed to help but it could have just been the weather as well. Does anyone recommend any of these various carbon products? I will be sending in soil tests in the next week to plan for any deficiencies from that.

I welcome any feedback and suggestions anyone may have.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

Good luck with your journey! I was in your same place last year and learned tons through this forum and through experience over the past year!

I would start with a soil test to see what your lawn needs. The soil amendments likely won't move the needle and in my opinion, be a waste of money. What is your CEC?

For insect control, there are lots of posts on this. I am planning to put down acelepryn in April (Chlorantraniliprole) for grub control. I did the quarterly imidacloprid and monthly bi-fen and it worked well. Want to add another MOA. Issue I found with insects is there are surface and sub-surface pests and so you need to vary how you apply.

For weed control, did you have an problem weeds you want to target? This should tell you what pre-em you should put down. Prodiamine is a good start but there are others as well. You should also split your apps. I had huge issues with goosegrass last year and am trying to avoid having to hand pick again.

For fert, you have a big yard. You should look into ureas, which is way cheaper than a big box blend. The soil test will tell you if you are deficient. SiteOne, Ewing, Triangle, Regal are places to look, although SiteOne to me is expensive. I called Triangle and seems like they have a good selection at good prices. I am going to look at slow release UFLEXX this year in combo with liquid fert to get more pounds down.

For Tnex, yes you should apply with iron. With your size lawn, I would recommend making your own FAS (there is a thread on this). Make sure your grass is growing vigorously and you don't need it to fill in anywhere. I found that with Tnex, it would spread.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Good plan only thing I would adjust is your PGR rate. Start off very low and work your way up. I've ran into problems not doing that. I'm talking like 4oz/acre low.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Beware of using Propiconazole and PGR near each other because DMI fungicides, such as Prop, also have PGR effects. Therefore, you could slow growth more than intended. Prop has been a staple over the years for me before I got more heavily into PGR (get great results with Headway G), but I will not use it in 2022 to avoid that very issue or use it early/late in season when not using PGR. I've use 3336F and Exteris Stressgard...then will use Armada in 2022 to use different modes of action and avoid any resistance.

Imidacloprid is quarterly at 0.5fl oz per 1k sq ft.

Bifen is monthly when it's warm enough for insects. I used 1fl oz per 1k sq ft because I battle ants.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

This is great feedback. I appreciate the input. I'll be reviewing and making some changes.


----------

